# Okay guys, what do you think of these?



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

What about these?


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

WOW Nice


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

They don't match half bad!


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

They who shoot Mathews would be glad


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

we also have flame and us flag. check my previous post.


----------



## hoytboy (Dec 14, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi extreme_archery
I couldnt find the flame and flag, have you photos .
\\jari


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

http://205.214.73.218/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25591
Here's the link to that post Jari


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

now if i coud get the cam and limes pokets done blue on my SIII PL that will be so cool

runawaysXs


----------



## loopone (Jan 18, 2003)

I have a Kiwi one with .019 pins and it works and look great


----------



## geronimo1172 (Jul 26, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Goldeneagle (Oct 24, 2002)

I bought my son the flame scope for his Ultratech and he loves it. Great scope and looks good!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Not sure what to think!*

Maybe you should send me one of those scopes to try out and review. 2X small diamenter would be good.

Good looking items for sure.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

That's what I'm talkin' about!! Nice scopes - great now there's something else I want


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I assume the sweet looking scopes will be the same price as the silver or black ones right? 
Okay, I'll tell ya what I'll do, you send me a Blueberry and a Blackcherry and I'll "test" them out for you. I'll even send my black and silver ones back to you as "collateral", although I can't promise you that you'll get them back anytime soon

Again - great job


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Love the violet scope in a 6x in left hand for indoor spots - would be excellent with my new Super Nova coming from Merlin......

Loved my old extreme scope in violet a lot......maybe we can work something out........give me a write!

Scoobs


----------



## extreme_archery (Jul 8, 2003)

All these samples! I don't know! I'll think about it... Sorry, it costs an extra $10, but hey...
Oh, and cooby, if you liked your old extreme, youll love this one!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*ANODIZING*



extreme_archery said:


> *They don't match half bad! *


JUST WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHERE YOU GOT THE ANODIZING DONE WE ARE A NEW BOW COMPANY LOOKING FOR A GOOD ANODIZER FOR SOME TARGET BOWS




NEWBERRY BOWS
END OF STORY!


----------



## Rkm08 (Aug 31, 2002)

I have the Viper Extreme camo 3x on my hunting bow..works great..


----------



## jim cole (Apr 24, 2003)

*THREE A CHARM*

I have three of the snipers if your looking for a great sight with power lens and lited pin combo set up then this the sight for you have a good one or two later Jim


----------

